# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Do kada ovako ?

## graskic

Moze li netko barem priblizno reci kada ce nam se moci aktivirati avatari i kada ce se ' odlediti ' broj postova u profilima ?

Znam da tlacimo , ali svima nam je to prilicno vazno i drago srcu .

PUSE !!!    :Heart:

----------


## lidac2004

evo da se i ja pridruzim pitanju....  :Smile:

----------


## Kalypso

Could not obtain matched posts list

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1016 Can't open file: 'rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch.MYI'. (errno: 145)

SELECT m.post_id FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist w, rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch m WHERE w.word_text LIKE 'privatni' AND m.word_id = w.word_id AND w.word_common <> 1 

Line : 308
File : search.php

----------


## Kalypso

sorry sto sam ovo ovako ubacila - htjela sam reci da vise ne mogu ni pretrazivati bez errora.

Stvarno - dokle ovako?!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anchie76

Dok ne popravimo forum, pretrazivati se moze preko google-a

upise se u pretrazivac

site:www.roda.hr/rodaphpbb2 rijeckojutrazite

----------


## Mostarka

A kad ce se odlediti broj postova u profilu ???
Oko prilike za koliko vremena ?
I kad se rijesi taj problem, da li ce se upisati ovi postovi koje smo postali dok je bilo problema na forumu???

----------


## anchie76

A zasto je molim te bitan broj postova u profilu?  Mislis da trenutno nema veceg problema od toga?!

----------

Meni nije bitan ni broj postova, ni avatar, ali moram priznat da ovo stvarno postaje naporno...Ajde da je tjedan dana, ali tri mjeseca...  :Sad:  

Ja sam itekako svjesna da imate puno posla, ali održavanje foruma i ne bi trebao spadat u vaš posao, nego onog kod koga je forum hostan...A ti ljudi očito ne rade svoj posao...

Znam i da se prostor inače plaća a da je Rodi kao doniran...al sorry, ako je forum, ali ne samo forum nego i kompletni Rodin site već duže vremena u banani, moj prijedlog bi bio da ozbiljno razmislite o promjeni servera...

----------


## mamazika

Evo upravo sam otkrila da treba učitati post iz profila-postova korisnika ako je to prvi post na slijedećoj stranici topica.

----------


## Snjeska

A zašto ja nemogu otvoriti novi topic?
Pokušavam već tri dana :shock:

----------


## Arijana

Evo sad ga pogledaj, trebao bi biti otvoren. Odeš u svoj profile nađeš taj topik pregledaš ga i kad se vratiš na početnu i ponovo na topic bit će prikazan.

----------


## Arijana

Ja sam ti ga podigla na potpomognutoj, a vidila sam i da ga ima i na Forumskoj burzi. Inače ne moraš pisat podižem ako si ga pregledala u profilu odma kad ga napišeš, a ako si to učinila danima kasnije onda će biti pri dnu jer je u međuvremenu potavljeno još novih topica.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja od jucer pokusava staviti taj topic na Burzu, probala par puta i nema nigdje. Ni u mom profilu. Stalno javlja taj DEBUG MODE???

----------


## Arijana

Kako nema u profilu, a ja ti ga našla!!!

----------


## Deaedi

> Kako nema u profilu, a ja ti ga našla!!!


Joj, sorry, ja sam gledala gore u desnom uglu ekrana po "pogledajte svoje postove", tamo ih nije bilo. Mislila sam da mi je to isto ko Profil - pa kaj ne bi i trebalo da su i tu i u Profilu isti postovi?? No, sorry, hvala na pomoći.

----------


## maria71

Mostarka

u profilu ti piše da ih imaš najmanje 1069

----------

Ma to se ona hoce pograbiti za prvo mjesto s Apricot i Ajvicom!

----------


## maria71

njih 2 nitko ne može dostići

----------


## ms. ivy

maria, nemoj da ti pošaljem pp :iscer i izbelj:

----------


## maria71

ms ivy 3194  :shock:

----------

A sad cu ja nasjesti, ali moram pitati...Maria, otkud ti ovi brojevi?
Ja pogledala u Mostarkin i Ajvicin profil i stoji isti broj kao i ispod nicka...
A sad me slobodno ismijte...

----------


## maria71

e odeš u pogledajte sve postove

i bingo!!!

imaš number 8)

----------


## Snjeska

> Ja sam ti ga podigla na potpomognutoj, a vidila sam i da ga ima i na Forumskoj burzi. Inače ne moraš pisat podižem ako si ga pregledala u profilu odma kad ga napišeš, a ako si to učinila danima kasnije onda će biti pri dnu jer je u međuvremenu potavljeno još novih topica.


Ok, sada ih vidim sve :D 
Hvala, pusa

----------

> Mostarka
> 
> u profilu ti piše da ih imaš najmanje 1069


Ahaa... pa hvala moja Mare   :Kiss:  .
Ja sam mislila da je to redni broj pretraznika. OK al opet mi nebi bilo mrsko da se stabilizira ova situacija na forumu i da bude kao prije.

Nadam se da ce brzo.

----------


## Mostarka

Vidi ja gost sada.

----------


## Mostarka

> Mostarka
> 
> u profilu ti piše da ih imaš najmanje 1069


A sada gledam profil od anchie i kod nje pise u profilu 1421 a u avataru 1635. 
Ipak mislim da to ne oznacava broj vec je to broj pretraznika.

----------


## MARCY

Ja ne mogu nikako otvoriti novi post u jaslice i vrtići, šta da radim?

----------


## ms. ivy

maria, ja trkeljam na JEDNOM forumu  8)

----------


## maria71

ms ivy :BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELJ

i kad bi opet sve postove sa svih svojih foruma zbrojila,opet ti vodiš  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

to ti moramo vjerovati na riječ... :beeeelj:

----------


## Minnie

> Ja ne mogu nikako otvoriti novi post u jaslice i vrtići, šta da radim?


Otvorila si topic, bez obzira na debug mode, pogledaj na podforum, tamo je. 

Procitaj upute na: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13566

----------


## Mostarka

> A zasto je molim te bitan broj postova u profilu?  Mislis da trenutno nema veceg problema od toga?!


Kako nisam vidjela tvoje pitanje  :? 
Meni je ipak bitan broj postova anchie i nekako volim pogledati gdje je tko i tko je novi itd.

Predpostavljam da imate problema itd.. al pitam samo jer ovo ipak traje vec dobrih 3-4mj.
To je to.

----------


## Brunda

Ako je broj postova u "pogledaj sve postove..." točan, onda mi nije jasno kako imam samo 2 više nego u avataru. Ipak ne štimaju ni tu stvari.

----------


## Arijana

Brunda, ne gledaš u "pogledaj svoje postove" nego u svoj profil pa onda pogledaj svoje postove i kad ti ih izlista u gornjem lijevom kutu imaš točan broj.

----------

He, he, Anchie... Vidis da su te male brojcice ipak jako bitne...:namig:
Pogledaj koliko ljudi ih kontrolira... :Shock: dvalj:

----------


## anchie76

Kad vidim ovakve topice o beskonacnom razglabanju oko broja postova, naglo imam neopisivu potrebu ukloniti broj postova (kao opciju).   :Grin:    Tak da vam predlazem da polako zavrsite na ovu temu i pravite se da niste nikad o ovome toliko pricale da ne bi navukle gnjev admina na sebe   :Razz:

----------


## anchie76

> Ja sam itekako svjesna da imate puno posla, ali održavanje foruma i ne bi trebao spadat u vaš posao, nego onog kod koga je forum hostan...A ti ljudi očito ne rade svoj posao...
> 
> Znam i da se prostor inače plaća a da je Rodi kao doniran...al sorry, ako je forum, ali ne samo forum nego i kompletni Rodin site već duže vremena u banani, moj prijedlog bi bio da ozbiljno razmislite o promjeni servera...


Mozda ja zivim u svom svijetu, ali koliko JA znam, osoba koja je host ti da PROSTOR na webu i to je to - tu je kraj price.  A sta ces ti gore staviti je tvoja stvar, i naravno da je na tebi da odrzavas i brines se oko toga sto si stavio na server, a ta osoba koja ti je host se brine oko servera da sve sljaka s te strane.

Znaci odgovornost je na NAMA da sve stvari sto smo stavili na server sljakaju, na nama je da ih odrzavamo i brinemo se za njih... I ak jedna od nasih SQL baza poludi, pa na nama je da je popravimo a ne na njima. Ne?

----------


## Amalthea

Pokaži ti njima, anchie76!   :Laughing:

----------

Ma odmah ban!

----------


## violet

A da platite nekog admina koji ce to odrzavati? Znam da niste pri lovi, ali vjerujem da bi mogli to nekako iskemijati, mozda neki porez od korisnika uberete? Ove fore 'sam svoj majstor' uvijek lose zavrse.

----------


## maria71

> Ma odmah ban!


vidi ti militantne sjeverne frakcije  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

vidim da se prica o rodinom hostingu prebacila i na ovaj forum. 

anchina neopisiva potreba je mala beba prema mojoj.    :Laughing:

----------


## graskic

Zao mi je najiskrenije sto sam otvaranjem ovog topica izazvala neke negativne brije , nije me bila namjera ni na kraj pameti.

Ovaj forum je jedno moje posebno mjesto , gdje idem , mozda ne bas redovito , ali uvijek kad mi je tesko , kada sam zabrinuta , mjesto o kojem pricam sestri , mami , muzu , prijateljicama , svima ...

I voljela bih da se svi osmjehnete kada vidite slikicu mog andjela isto kao i ja kada vidim vase princeze i princeve . To grije ego i dize svakoga od nas i mislim da nije nista lose , barem nije namjera .

Jos se jednom ispricavam !!!

PUSE !!!    :Heart:

----------


## Mostarka

Sa 970 mi spadne na 957   :shock: 
STA JE SADA OVO ?????????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------

> Mozda ja zivim u svom svijetu, ali koliko JA znam, osoba koja je host ti da PROSTOR na webu i to je to - tu je kraj price.  A sta ces ti gore staviti je tvoja stvar, i naravno da je na tebi da odrzavas i brines se oko toga sto si stavio na server, a ta osoba koja ti je host se brine oko servera da sve sljaka s te strane.
> 
> Znaci odgovornost je na NAMA da sve stvari sto smo stavili na server sljakaju, na nama je da ih odrzavamo i brinemo se za njih... I ak jedna od nasih SQL baza poludi, pa na nama je da je popravimo a ne na njima. Ne?


Ispričavam se što sam pobrkala pojmove.

Ali u jako puno slučajeva mi se dogodi i to da piše da sa serverom nešto nije u redu, pa je dio mog posta bio i o tome...

I sad pod cijenu da i dobijem ban...zadnji dio tvog posta fakat nije ok.

Ja, kao i većina cura ovdje, dolazimo na forum da saznamo informacije, prešućujemo i većinom se ne bunimo zbog nekih pravila koja su određena, koliko je moguće se uključujemo u pojedine akcije...

Ako je na vama da održavate i popravite forum, onda bi to trebali i napravit, a ne se izmotavat podpitanjima 'da li je bitan post count' i slično, i to kad je pitanje postavljno nakon 4 mjeseca trpljenja činjenice da je vrisnula baza i da se nitko ne trudi to poravit..

Svako malo čujem kako netko kuka da fali volontera, da tražite članove, itd, ali svaki put kad mi padne na pamet da bi se mogla učlanit desi se nešto što mi da na znanje koliko malo i držite do potencijalnih članova pa se opet predomislim.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Meni nije bitan broj postova, a ni avatari (dobro, oni mi mrvicu fale), ali mi jako smeta što je pretraživanje zeznuto i što mi se nikad ne prikažu svi najnoviji postovi, već uvijek fali zadnja stranica pa često vidim neke topice sa puno zakašnjenja. Da ne pričam o cirkusu koji se prolazi da se otvori novi topic itd. 



> zadnji dio tvog posta fakat nije ok.
> Ja, kao i većina cura ovdje, dolazimo na forum da saznamo informacije, prešućujemo i većinom se ne bunimo zbog nekih pravila koja su određena, koliko je moguće se uključujemo u pojedine akcije...
> Ako je na vama da održavate i popravite forum, onda bi to trebali i napravit, a ne se izmotavat podpitanjima 'da li je bitan post count' i slično, i to kad je pitanje postavljno nakon 4 mjeseca trpljenja činjenice da je vrisnula baza i da se nitko ne trudi to poravit..


S ovim se slažem, osim što ne mislim da se nitko ne trudi već da vjerojatno ne zna, ne može...whatever. Ako već *mjesecima* bez pogovora slušamo sve upute (micanje trakica iz potpisa, smanjivanje avatara, reduciranje smajlića, ne stavljamo slike u postove, već samo linkove itd.), podržavamo akcije kako i koliko možemo, u najmanju ruku mi je drsko prijetiti forumašicama jer pitaju do kada tako i jer su im bitne neke stvari koje adminima nisu.
Anchie, kao što vjerojatno znaš, ovo nije ništa osobno   :Love:

----------


## violet

Cure, evo ja imam rjesenje, zahtijeva samo malo organizacije.
Moj prijedlog je da zakupite web prostor, gdje cete prebaciti forum i portal. Nemojte odmah poceti kukati da to kosta.
Pogledajte ovo : http://www.avalon.hr/hosting.php

LINUX STANDARD PAKET
1000 MB prostora
20 GB prometa
2 uključene domene
PHP, CGI, MySQL
59,95KN MJESECNO
Tromjesečni popust 3%
Polugodišnji popust 6%
Godišnji popust 12%
7-dnevni probni period
30-dnevna "Money Back" garancija
24/7 korisnička podrška
 Na sve usluge obračunava se standardna stopa PDV-a u iznosu od 22%. Hrvatskim institucijama koje su oslobođene plaćanja PDV-a te svim korisnicima iz inozemstva PDV se ne naplaćuje.
Itd. (pogledajte na urlu ostalo)

Ja sumnjam da imate vise prometa od 20GB, odnosno da vam treba vise od 1000MB prostora. Dakle, ovo bi bilo sasvim dovoljno, i forum bi funkcionirao dobro, bez ogranicenja - sa avatarima, smajlijima, i svim ostalim. Oni bi vam sve to prebacili i instalirali, imali bi korisnicku podrsku. 

Ne znam da li je Roda oslobodjena PDV-a, ali za slucaj da nije, idemo racunati s PDV-om
Dakle, paket bi kostao 72kn mjesecno (s PDV-om) . Njihov administrator je oko 91 kn/20min (s PDV-om). Ako se to dobro napravi u startu, potrebe za administratorovi intervencijama bi bile jako rijetke. Dakle radimo sa 72x12=  864 godisnje, plus administratora - otprilike 1000 kn godisnje. Za tu lovu bi imali MIRA. Forum bi radio s avatarima, pretraznicima, smajlijima, ne bi bilo ogranicenja prometa, brisanja starih poruka, stalnih opomena od hosta- dakle, forum bi radio savrseno negdje u pozadini, ne bi znali da postoje problemi, sve bi funkcioniralo savrseno, a za sitnu lovu.
E,sad, vi se sigurno pitate a otkud nam 1000 kn mjeecno. Moj prijedlog: uvedite godisnju clanarinu za clanove foruma. Oni koji ne zele placati clanarinu (i novi clanovi) mogu poslati samo 5-10 poruka mjesecno, a ostali placaju clanarinu. Saznajte koliko ljudi bi bilo spremno placati clanarinu (ako samo pobrojite one koji su se zalili na forum zadnjih dana, doci cete do 50  :Wink:  ), moja procjena je barem 100-tinjak. To ispada oko 10kn mjesecno. Vjerujem da stvarno ima barem 100 ljudi na forumu kojima nece biti problem dati 10 kn godisnje (pa pogledajte kako je akcija sa smajlijima dobro uspjela) za funkcionalan forum.
Ouroboros ce vam donirati Paymant Gatway- to znaci placanje karticama, pa ce cure iz inozemstva bez problema moci sudjelovati (a naravno i nase, kome je zgodnije placanje karticama). Provedite anketu da vidite koliko vas je ljudi u stanju poidrzati u ovome,  cak i ako bude vise od 100, ne spustajte cijenu ispod 10kn. Lova je trivijalna, a ako bude viska dobro ce doci za druge stvari. Naravno, ako ima manje ljudi od 100, ili ako ljudi usput zele pomoci i druge Rodine projekte, mozete povisiti clanarinu (na recimo 20kn). (Mozda ce i za administriranje trebati vise) I dalje trivijalna lova.
I nemojte zanemariti prijedlog, mislim da je dobar, a dalo bi se puno stvari rijesiti osloboditi cure koje se sada bave forumom za neke druge stvari, srediti forum itd.

Sorry ako je post zbrda-zdola, pisan je u vise navrata zbog klinaca.

----------

Nikome nije problem dati 10kn a nekome i vise a posebno kad se moze placati karticama za ljude koji zive dalje al pravo mi je odbojno da me netko tako zaljepi "iz cista razloga" da mi i nije volja vise postati a sa obzirom da se zna da sam aktivna forumasica i da volim ovaj forum.
Ma nema veze, ako se stvarno aktivira ta uplata i da moze sa karticom, bit cu prva   :Wink:

----------

Kad ubacim korisnickom ime onda dobijem odgovor da se vec koristi i nemogu postati.
Ne postavljam sada pitanje zasto jer sam ja nesto mozda zeznula.
Zelim samo reci da je pod nickom gosta-Mostarka

----------


## violet

Mostarka: ne bih htjela previse ulaziti u to (ja cak nisam ni clanica Udruge, pa onda nije moj posao komentirati ponasanje osoblja), samo znam da je svima dosta i da trebamo to rijesiti sto prije.

Jedan od motiva za clanarinu: mozete uvesti na novom forumu podforum Svasta gdje ce ici svi oni topici sa Kamo s ovim, pa tko hoce brbljati o Miacama i njihovim frizurama i ostalom, mora imati clanarinu.

----------


## violet

E, da, imali bi i mailing liste, ne znam koriste li clanice to vec sad, al znam da bi im bilo korisno.

----------


## Mostarka

Ma ne ulazim ni ja vec samo po nekada upitam ako mi nesto nije jasno.

----------


## violet

Podizem!
Dajte anketu  :Smile:

----------


## lidac2004

eto,ja se slazem sa curama....

----------


## graskic

Ovo sa clanarinom je odlicna ideja i potpuno ju podrzavam . Violet , svaka cast , rijesenje je vrlo elegantno , strucno i civilizirano , a nadam se da 10 ili vise kuna ne bi nikome od nas bio problem izdvojiti svaki mjesec za nesto sto volimo i sto nam , vise ili manje , treba .

Ja trebam i volim ovaj forum , on mi je btw. pocetna stranica neta , ma to niti nije toliko vazno , vazno je da smo sve ' ZA ' .

Dakle ?

PUSE !!!    :Heart:

----------

Naravno da se slazem samo recite gdje se treba javiti.

----------


## apricot

cure, prije no što se saživite s tom idejom...
pitanje je ŽELI LI Roda imati topike o golim micama, zločestim svekrvama ili tijesnim suknjama...

----------

> cure, prije no što se saživite s tom idejom...
> pitanje je ŽELI LI Roda imati topike o golim micama, zločestim svekrvama ili tijesnim suknjama...


Mislim da nitko ovdje ne prigovara samo zbog foruma 'Kamo s ovim', nego zbog cjeline koja šteka već ohoho...A tu su onda i potpomognuta, zdravlje djece, problemi u trudnoći...

----------


## violet

> cure, prije no što se saživite s tom idejom...
> pitanje je ŽELI LI Roda imati topike o golim micama, zločestim svekrvama ili tijesnim suknjama...


Apricot, nadam se da nisi ovo o micama, svekrvama, i susjedama poistovijetila s idejom prebacivanja foruma kod komercijalnog hosta, jer ovo je bio samo jedan detalj koji moze a ne mora biti ukljucen. Pitanje koje treba raspraviti je treba li se taj problem s forumom uopce rjesavati i ako da, je li komercijalni host dobro rjesenje.

----------


## maria71

meni nije jasno kaj se vi oko svega uzbuđujete

rodin forum,rodina stvar 

ak mi paše tu sam ,ak ne nisam......

----------

Da, maria, moram priznat da si potpuno u pravu...

Tko sam ja da predložim poboljšanje ili popravak rada ako drugima očito odgovara činjenica da se pola topica ne vidi nego tek kad ih se netko sjeti podić ako autor posta nije baš vičan forumima, da se pojavljuje isti post po deset puta jer netko nije pročitao obavijest i ne zna da će se post vidjeti i prvi put jer mu stalno javlja grešku...I tako dalje...

----------


## lidac2004

najzalosnije je to (ili nije) da novi koji dodju na forum odlaze zbog ove situacije.
kada neko novi dodje i hoce postati a dobija samo "debug...." nakon par postova ce mu dosaditi i otici ce...

iskreno,i ja sam sve manje i manje ovdje....jednostavno mi se ne da stalno podizati....

----------


## emanuel

> najzalosnije je to (ili nije) da novi koji dodju na forum odlaze zbog ove situacije.
> kada neko novi dodje i hoce postati a dobija samo "debug...." nakon par postova ce mu dosaditi i otici ce...
> 
> iskreno,i ja sam sve manje i manje ovdje....jednostavno mi se ne da stalno podizati....


potpisujem i moram reci da nije fer obicne forumase stalno stopati sa postanjem i zatvarati teme koje nisu iskljucivo roditeljskog karaktera a isti ti koji to rade sebi dopustaju krsenje istih pravila koje tako zustro zagovaraju. Zasto?? Moze li mi itko dati i jedan valjan razlog za to.

Primjer je topic: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12169

----------


## TATA MATA

Mene osobno ne smeta toliko taj tehnicki problem jer znam da se cure trude i da ce ga popraviti ali treba ima vremena.

Malo sam bio šokiran nacinom na koji je provedena cistka na forumu.
Osobno sam to dozivio kao da su ih napali hakeri i sve treba hitno zatvoriti.
Slazem se da je fakat bilo SVEGA I SVACEGA na ovom forumu i da je prvenstveno namjenjen trudnicama, roditeljima i djeci  !
ALI...cure dok su tu među svojima si vole popricat i o drugim stvarima i pozvat jedna drugu na kavu ili postaviti neko pitanje nevezano za roditeljstvo.
Neke cure kolko sam ja primjetio su i usamljene i tuzne i depresivne i na ovom forumu su nalazile veselje i mirni kutak MEĐU SVOJIMA !!!

Nemojte tjerat ljude na ISKRICU i takve bedastoce...tamo ima kretana toliko da ih se nemrete otarasit.

Omogucite im neki podforum: BIRTIJA, SVE I SVAŠTA ili tako nešto da odmore umorne glavice i nasmiju se kojem vicu i opet ostanu sigurne od kretena i MEĐU SVOJIMA !

Nadam se da me shvacate.

P.S. Dobio sam nekoliko poruka u kojima se misli da sam ja "grrrr"...nisam, a to nije problem provjeriti !

----------


## TATA MATA

> potpisujem i moram reci da nije fer obicne forumase stalno stopati sa postanjem i zatvarati teme koje nisu iskljucivo roditeljskog karaktera a isti ti koji to rade sebi dopustaju krsenje istih pravila koje tako zustro zagovaraju. Zasto?? Moze li mi itko dati i jedan valjan razlog za to.
> 
> Primjer je topic: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12169


Ema malo bolje pogledaj kad je bio zadnji post prije posta od "grrrrr"...Postano: čet srp 07, 2005 1:21 pm !

Prema tome ono je bila cista zlocestoca, i bez veze je da sad to i ti spominjes !

----------


## emanuel

> emanuel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> potpisujem i moram reci da nije fer obicne forumase stalno stopati sa postanjem i zatvarati teme koje nisu iskljucivo roditeljskog karaktera a isti ti koji to rade sebi dopustaju krsenje istih pravila koje tako zustro zagovaraju. Zasto?? Moze li mi itko dati i jedan valjan razlog za to.
> 
> Primjer je topic: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12169
> 
> 
> Ema malo bolje pogledaj kad je bio zadnji post prije posta od "grrrrr"...Postano: čet srp 07, 2005 1:21 pm !
> ...


Datum nema nikakve veze sa ovim sto ja pitam, moje pitanje se odnosi na krsenje pravila. 
Iskreno, meni takvi postovi ne smetaju, dapace, ali voljela bi i bilo bi fer da svi mozemo s vremena na vrijeme popricati i o nekim nevezanim stvarima. Zar mora biti sve tako sterilno i cisto edukativno??
Ne ljutim se na nikoga samo mi neke stvari smetaju i onda to volim reci, reci javno . Nisam dvolicna i licemjerna, pokusavam shvatiti i uljudno pitam. Kako god zvucalo ovo napisano nisam tu da bi potpirivala vatru vec da upozorim na nesto sto smatram da nije u redu.

----------


## anchie76

> najzalosnije je to (ili nije) da novi koji dodju na forum odlaze zbog ove situacije.
> kada neko novi dodje i hoce postati a dobija samo "debug...." nakon par postova ce mu dosaditi i otici ce...
> 
> iskreno,i ja sam sve manje i manje ovdje....jednostavno mi se ne da stalno podizati....


Najiskrenije mi je zao sto se to desava... Dajem sve od sebe da se situacija popravi, ali stvari bas ne idu kak sam ja zamislila.




> potpisujem i moram reci da nije fer obicne forumase stalno stopati sa postanjem i zatvarati teme koje nisu iskljucivo roditeljskog karaktera a isti ti koji to rade sebi dopustaju krsenje istih pravila koje tako zustro zagovaraju. Zasto?? Moze li mi itko dati i jedan valjan razlog za to.
> 
> Primjer je topic: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12169


Kao sto je tata mata rekao, zaista nije fer sada spominjati taj topic koji je zapocet u srpnju, a podignut sada od strane grrr iz ciste zlobe.

Ovaj forum je inicijalno zamisljen kao forum ISKLJUCIVO vezan za roditeljska pitanja.. No s vremenom se to razvodnilo... Razni moderatori imaju razne percepcije vezano za stvari koje su ISKLJUCIVO vezane za roditeljstvo... Neki moderatori nisu stalno online, pa se uspjevaju ubaciti topici koji ne bi trebali biti tu... Kamo s ovim je isto tako ostao bez moderatora, i tako sam *ja* nakon duzeg vremena *zamolila Lutonjicu* *da napravi cistku* tog foruma i ostavi samo stvari sto su vezane za roditeljstvo.  Sto je ona i napravila.  I zaista nije zasluzila da se sad njoj skace po glavi i nju pljuje sto je napravila ono sto je zamoljena.




> Zar mora biti sve tako sterilno i cisto edukativno??


Zao mi je sto ti se to ne svidja, ali forum je inicijalno tako bio zamisljen.  A da li ce tako ostati ili ne, vidjet cemo uskoro.

----------

Pa nije u redu, i ako je pravilo takvo kakvo je, onda bi ga se svi trebali pridržavat ako mislimo postat na ovom forumu.

Samo što je ova rasprava otišla u krivom smjeru...

Nitko se ovdje ne žali na sam sadržaj foruma, nego na činjenicu da je do njega toliko komplicirano doći, zbog problema s bazom i serverom.

I u mom slučaju na ton odgovora zaduženih za isto  :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Meni na podforumu "Kamo s ovim" NISU potrebne ideje za "frizuru mice" (kad smo se već uhvatili tog primjera) ili upute za Grčku, ali bih rado doznala  napr. kakav usisavač ima netko i gdje ga je kupio. Ne vidim razliku između recepata i usisavanja (jedno služi da DIJETE ne bude gladno, a drugo da se to isto DIJETE ne zadavi od prašine...), pa ako recepti s pravom imaju svoj podforum, onda na "Kamo s ovim" može i o usisavanju. Samorazumljivo mi je da traženje karata za koncert, vicevi ili osobna duhovna obnova ne spada tamo.
I ja ponekad dođem u napast pitati za nešto što nema veze s roditeljstvom ili obitelji (vjerojatno zato jer imam dojam da članice "poznajem"   :Smile:  , pa im i  vjerujem), ali onda odem na forum.hr , pa pitam o ... kreditima i kamatama ...

*Naravno da bih voljela da se Forum konačno popravi i da normalno profunkcionira (pa i uz neko malo plaćanje).* 
Pretpostavljam da su svi koji rade u Rodi i na portalu volonteri, pa im mogu samo reći hvala što mi kroz postojanje Foruma daju hrpu informacija u vezi mog djeteta.

----------


## anchie76

> Pa nije u redu, i ako je pravilo takvo kakvo je, onda bi ga se svi trebali pridržavat ako mislimo postat na ovom forumu.


Evo prvo pravilo foruma kaze:




> 1. Korisnici imaju pravo stavljati na Forum poruke bilo kakvog sadržaja* na temu roditeljstva*, kojeg smatraju korisnim i/ili zabavnim ostalim korisnicima


A zasto (od valjda dana 1) se rijetko koji clan foruma  pridrzava ovog, meni zaista nije jasno?








> Nitko se ovdje ne žali na sam sadržaj foruma, nego na činjenicu da je do njega toliko komplicirano doći, zbog problema s bazom i serverom. 
> 
> I u mom slučaju na ton odgovora zaduženih za isto


Ton mojih odgovora nikad nije bio los, osim u situaciji kad mi korisnice krenu kukati kako je problem jer forum ne broji postove.  E pa stvarno.. Zao mi je, ali i ja sam od krvi i mesa.. i mjesecima se trudim razrijesiti ovaj problem, ali ocigledno stvari ne idu kak sam ja zamislila.. i prvenstveno hocu da se razrijese ovi problemi zbog




> njega toliko komplicirano doći, zbog problema s bazom i serverom.


I onda u toj cijeloj situaciji ja slusam kak je problematicno to sto forum ne broji postove... No hard feelings, ali to mi (nam) je zaista nisko na listi prioriteta u ovoj trenutnoj situaciji kad ne rade puno bitnije stvari.  Jel to tako tesko shvatiti?  Valjda je, kao sto ja ne mogu shvatiti kako nekome moze biti bitan broj postova.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Nitko se ovdje ne žali na sam sadržaj foruma, nego na činjenicu da je do njega toliko komplicirano doći, zbog problema s bazom i serverom.


Istina! Iako nemam ništa protiv toga da se objavljuju i zanimljivi topici koji nemaju nužno bliske veze s roditeljstvom (ovako iz glave - obavijesti npr. o Terry Fox run, dobra mjesta za ljetovanje s djecom..)
Ako možemo pomoći da se forum osposobi, vjerujem da bi puno forumašica bilo voljno uskočiti.

----------


## Daniela32

Forum Mame i bebe je za mjesec dana skupio 1000 $ koliko je bilo potrebno da se uplati za godinu dana Gold opcije. Tako da se slažem da bi trebalo razmisliti o ovoj varijanti i da bi to bilo lako prikupiti. Prosječna uplata na MiB je iznosila 10 ili 15 $ po članici.

U ostala pitanja ne ulazim, meni će biti ok kako god da se odluči, er ionako 90% svojih postova ostavljam na potpomognutoj.

----------


## lidac2004

> lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> najzalosnije je to (ili nije) da novi koji dodju na forum odlaze zbog ove situacije.
> kada neko novi dodje i hoce postati a dobija samo "debug...." nakon par postova ce mu dosaditi i otici ce...
> 
> iskreno,i ja sam sve manje i manje ovdje....jednostavno mi se ne da stalno podizati....
> 
> 
> Najiskrenije mi je zao sto se to desava... Dajem sve od sebe da se situacija popravi, ali stvari bas ne idu kak sam ja zamislila.


anchie,drzim "fige" da vam uspije rijesiti probleme koje imate pa da opet mozemo postati kao i prije.....

----------


## Poslid

Ja baš nisam pristalica plaćanja ulaznice za forum. Jer koliko god mi tvrdile da smo ovisnici o forumu, činjenica je da će kad se ulanica bude trebala plaćati mnogi postati "izlječeni ovisnici". Forum će se vrlo brzo osipati i u najgorem slučaju izgubiti svoj smisao. Na ineternetu imate toliko raznih foruma i zaista nikome nije u interesu "otjerati" nekog zato što mu se ne gubi vrijeme na plaćanje 10 kn ili to smatra bezveznim.
Bude li se ulaznica plaćala, to će biti pogubno za ovaj forum. Vjerujte mi na riječ.

----------


## Poslid

A da treba popraviti forum, server ili što ja zam što to - treba. I to pod hitno. I onako se ljudima više ne da baktati s ovim glupostima koje se dešavaju.

----------


## violet

Poslid, mislis da ce netko otici s foruma zbog *10kn godisnje*? Pa to je jedna kava.
Ja sam predlozila i da se clanarina naplacuje samo za odrjedjeni broj postova mjesecno, recimo vise od 10 mjesecno, a za one koj pisu manje od toga (a time su onda obuhvaceni i novi clanovi) da ide bez clanarine.

----------


## Daniela32

Ma ovo se može skupiti na dobrovoljnoj bazi, bez problema. Baš kao što je MiB skupio tisuću dolara za mjesec dana.

----------


## čokolada

Dok se ovo ne popravi možda bi se moglo negdje na vrhu *početne* stranice foruma boldano/blinkano napisati (ono...kao za reklame) kratak postupak za otvaranje novih tema, tj. opomena da "debug mode" ne grize, da novi članovi ne pobjegnu u uvjerenju da forum ne radi?

----------


## Poslid

Većini ljudi se ne da s tim baktati. Nemojte se zavaravati i ići na pretpostavke tipa: pa to je za jednu kavu, pa svi koji su to vole ovaj forum, dat će novce i sl. Ja sam sigurna da će biti vrlo malo entuzijasta koji će to napraviti (bez obzira što bi prethodna anketa pokazala).

----------


## violet

> A da treba popraviti forum, server ili što ja zam što to - treba. I to pod hitno. I onako se ljudima više ne da baktati s ovim glupostima koje se dešavaju.


I umjesto da cure koje to rade opteretimo do smrti, damo 10 kn godisnje da se tim bave ljudi kojima je to posao, a njih rasteretimo da se mogu posvetiti drugim stvarima. Ja stvarno ne mogu skuziti ljude koji bi da im sve super radi, a ne bi dali ni kunu, a sto takvi misle, da sve pada s neba?

----------


## anchie76

Hvala svima na prijedlozima i volji za pomoc.  Mislim da ne moramo vise nastavljati pricu na ovu temu, jer mi trenutno *necemo* prelaziti na drugi server, niti cemo poceti naplacivati surfanje na forumu, niti neke druge stvari koje su predlozene.

Ostajemo pri provajderu kojeg trenutno imamo, i svi ostali uvjeti ostaju isti.  Vise puta je osoblje foruma i portala na osnovu raznih prijedloga razglabalo da li mijenjati provajdera, no svaki put je zakljucak da ostajemo jer imamo neke usluge koje ne bi imali kod drugih provajdera, a to nam je trenutno vrlo bitno - recimo - cak mozda i najbitnije.

Hvala na razumijevanju.

----------


## emanuel

Ja vjerujem da bi se taj iznos mogao skupiti, kome je stalo do foruma i do forumasica, a stalo nam je (ma koliko se god nekada taka no cinilo) dat ce taj simbolican iznos. Mislim, 10-15 kn je stvarno simbolicno.

----------


## emanuel

Zadnji post napisala prije no sto sam vidjela da je Anchie 76 dala zavrsnu rijec   :Kiss:

----------


## violet

> Ostajemo pri provajderu kojeg trenutno imamo, i svi ostali uvjeti ostaju isti.  Vise puta je osoblje foruma i portala na osnovu raznih prijedloga razglabalo da li mijenjati provajdera, no svaki put je zakljucak da ostajemo jer imamo neke usluge koje ne bi imali kod drugih provajdera, a to nam je trenutno vrlo bitno - recimo - cak mozda i najbitnije.


Anchie, je li tajna sto je sto imate kod ovog provajdera a drugdje ne bi imali? Cista znatizelja.

----------


## violet

sto je sto imate = sto je to sto imate

----------


## anchie76

Poslovna tajna    :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## violet

Oke  :Smile:

----------


## Mostarka

> lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> najzalosnije je to (ili nije) da novi koji dodju na forum odlaze zbog ove situacije.
> kada neko novi dodje i hoce postati a dobija samo "debug...." nakon par postova ce mu dosaditi i otici ce...
> 
> iskreno,i ja sam sve manje i manje ovdje....jednostavno mi se ne da stalno podizati....
> 
> 
> ...


I ja se slazem sa emanuel.
Ne treba osipati paljbu i pljuvati ni po kome al stvarno je dobro ovo pitanje jer x puta se moja tema zakljucala ili cak prebacila na drugi forum da se nije udostojilo samo da mi se javi i nista vise.
Al sta ces, tako je i gotovo.

----------


## Tea

ja bih sada isto izrazila svoje mišljenje o tom zaključivanju. 

mislim da sam na svom "seminar..." off postu bila malo oštra bez veze.  :Crying or Very sad:   ISPRIČAVAM SE RODAMA, prenaglila sam sa komentarima i izjavama,  ali isto tako smatram da je u mom postu bilo više roditeljske diskusije negu u ostalim zaključanim postovima. tamo se u par navrata spominjalo DOJENJE, ODGOJ, PLANIRANJE RODITELJSTVA, nego na nekim postovima koji nisu zaključani a postoje. hoću reči da možda naziv posta nije bio pravilan, ali smatram da što god proizlazi iz vjerskog a pogotovo katoličkog mora biti zaključano. nije fer! 

npr. kad bi se pojavila na nekom forumu gdje je isključivo duhovni sadržaj, ma zamislite reakcije kad bi mi babe pisale kad je najbolje planirati obitelj, da li nam je došla menstruacija ili ne,  komentirati u kojim crkvama dojiti itd.  tko zna možda nam oni ne bi zaključali post. ali u mom postu je bilo više roditeljskog nego što bi bilo pod temu usisivača, mixera, koncerata, prodaje i unajmljivanja stanova i ostalog. 


a što se tiče plačanja, i ja dajem svoj glas, da bi dala neke novce samo da se forum osposobi pa i pod cijenu da ne pišemo više ono što nije isključivo roditeljsko. ako admini žele omogućiti **kamo s ovim II** u kojem bi se stvarno pisalo svašta, to je na njima, ali to ne smijemo uvjetovati svojim plačanjem. meni su i ove postoječe teme odlične i od svake koristi.

----------


## šefika

E pa kako god odlučili neću se odreći Rode.  :Heart:

----------


## Vishnja

A sta je sa nama van HR? Ja ni ne znam kako funkcionise platni sistem izmedju nasih drzava. Rado bih platila, ali ako zbog transakcije od 10-15 kn moram otvarati racun u nekoj stranoj banci, to mi se cini bas bezveze. Mislim, ako bas moram, uradicu to, jer smatram Rodu vrednu svake moje gnjavaze i truda, ali nisam sigurna da bas svi tako misle. i zato mi je drago da to za sada nije aktuelno.
I ja smatram neukusnim pojavljivanje nekih tema u poslednje vreme, ali posto je ovo otvoren forum, cini mi se da je to neizbezno. Protiv takvih postova forumasice imaju vec oproban recept - ignorisu ih. Kao npr. onaj post o epiziotomiji , koji se, bar, meni, cinio kao cista provokacija. Naravno da je duznost administratora/moderatora da ukloni nepodobne teme i tome se ne protivim. Pravila su pravila i ja sam spremna da ih postujem. Pritom, podrzavam svaki trud osoblja i imacu strpljenja da cekam dok se greske ne otklone.

----------


## violet

Anchi je napisala da nece biti prelaska kod komercijalnog provajdera, pa ni placanja za to. No za sve druge slucajeve (donacije, kupovanje majica, mozda ovo sa 'prodajom' smajlija) Rodama je ponudjena donacija paymant gatwaya, to je siguran sustav placanja preko kartica, pa ako to bude realizirano, onda se sve moze rijesiti preko kartica sto onda olaksava stvar vama iz inozemstva.

----------


## ms. ivy

mi na sajtu koristimo worldpay i odlično funkcionira

----------

:D

----------

A broj postova?

----------


## ana.m

Je li se ja to varam ili je forum prošljakao?

----------


## ana.m

Jeeeeeeeeeee, forum šljaka, sad ću se morati šaltati na to da radi jer sma već navikla onako....
Bravo za admine  :D .Mislim da se i potovi penju...

----------


## TATA MATA

NAPOKON...  :Love:

----------


## M&T

:D

----------


## plavaa

radi?  :?

----------


## plavaa

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa radiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   :D 

idem vidit jel mogu avatar stavit!!

----------


## plavaa

malo sam se prerano ponadala  :lol: 
neka, nikad vise avatar ne moram imat, samo nek nam radi!

bravo, tko god da je popravio!

----------


## lidac2004

Ko god da je popravio foru,svaka mu/joj/vam cast!

Bravo!

----------


## čokolada

Super!!!
 :smajlić skače od sreće jer mu na mail dolaze obavijesti o odgovorenim postovima:

----------


## lidac2004

> Ko god da je popravio foru,svaka mu/joj/vam cast!
> 
> Bravo!


a,majko mila,tek sad vidim kaj sam napisala   :Rolling Eyes:  

dakle,nije "foru" nego "forum".

----------


## čokolada

Zašto mi na početnoj stranici piše da je danas petak (ne vidim postove od danas tj. od subote)   :Sad:

----------


## čokolada

Zanemarite, vrijeme i datum na PC vratili se u siječanj 2000.   :Laughing:

----------


## graskic

Ajme vidi mene plavu , tek sam sad skuzila da ne moram podizati postove !!!

Super , super , BRAVO !!!   8)

----------


## tweety

ja pljescem rucicama za popravak  :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

I ja, i ja  :D 
Nije me bilo par dana i tek sad sam skužila...

----------


## Tea

:D bravo za popravak!

 :? kad će se moći staviti avtar???

----------

